# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil can break ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3

## MariaMom1

Incredible update of captchas solving package "XRumer 16.0 + XEvil":  Captchas breaking of Google (ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3), Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another size-types of captchas, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM programms: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other software.  Need more info? Just YouTube it  :Wink:   FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  See you later!Temas similares: New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil bypass Google ReCaptcha New software XEvil 4.0 breaking Google ReCaptcha New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 break ANY Captcha Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 breaking ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3 Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 can break Google ReCaptcha

----------

